# Should I stop synthroid if I'm having hyper symptoms?



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm just over 4 weeks post total thyroidectomy and have been taking synthroid 88 mcg daily. I also had two parathyroidectomies and had problems with calcium levels post op. I was feeling fairly well until earlier this week when I started to have similar symptoms to elevated calcium. I felt so sick that I called my endo and she had me come in for a calcium and PTH level yesterday, results won't be back until Monday and of course it is Saturday morning and I feel terrible, like I've had a million cups of coffee. I'm jittery, slightly dizzy and nauseated plus my heart is racing at about 100bpm. I also feel anxious and irritable, and not sleeping. The only relief I have is to just lie still and even then I wouldn't say I feel right. Should I stop the synthroid? I did email the doc to ask but haven't gotten a response. my next appointment to actually see her is next week. Any advice would be helpful


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be best to have labs drawn prior to making any changes. If your heart rate is 100bpm then you are likely over medicated.

Most doctors should recommend skipping a day or 2 of medication and then starting on a reduced dosage.

Because of the long 1/2 life of Synthroid, if may take a few days to feel relief.

I think I remember you mentioning you were petite in size. The manufacturer recommended dose is 1.7mcg per kilogram of body weight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why would your endo only test PTH? I agree with lovlkn, you need thyroid labs.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

The plan was to check TSH, T3 and T4 five weeks after surgery and start titrating my synthroid dose. After surgery I had a lot of issues with calcium regulation and my serum levels were low, then went too high with all the supplementation I was told to take. I thought my symptoms were related to calcium, I didn't think it was possibly the synthroid until I started looking around here. that's when I thought it might be related and I did send my endo an email, but I know I won't hear back until Monday. My next appointment for those labs and to see her is Wednesday. Meanwhile, I find that if I keep my activity level to a minimum I feel weird but not intolerable and my pulse stays lower


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Also, if I may suggest; get your ferritin checked. Low ferritin can cause these same symptoms.

You have been through a lot so I hope you get this resolved.

I do not care for a doctor who does not respond to the patient's needs.

Hugs,


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

My ferritin level has been normal, last check was 84. That was before the surgery, but I will ask for a recheck. Any other labs I should request?vi know she will do TSH, T3 and T4 plus another calcium level. I actually feel worse than before surgery when I was hyper, similar symptoms but magnified. I did have one fairly good week, I don't know what happened


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can - call the doctors office and ask to come in for labs.

If you are considering any change at all - you can save yourself alot of suffering if you lab prior to the change. The office should not have an issue with approving the draw as you are symptomatic of being over medicated. You have also been on the same dose for 4 weeks so that is good enough to know a general idea of where you will fall.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally talked to my endo, going in for labs tomorrow and started on atenolol today for the pounding heart. I hope the end is in sight


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jefhrn said:


> Finally talked to my endo, going in for labs tomorrow and started on atenolol today for the pounding heart. I hope the end is in sight


Did your doctor instruct you to reduce your synthroid?


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

She said to get labs done first, gonna do that in the morning. I asked about stopping or reducing the synthroid but she said since I'm on a low dose, to wait until I get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I've taken the atenolol and that does seem to help


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

88mcg would be a good starting dose for someone weighing 114 pounds.

So the dose is not actually a low dose - if you weigh at least that much.

Taking atenolol is basically like giving someone anti venom - to counter act the overdosage ( snakebite). Skipping a few days dosing would essentially do the same thing - consider this when he tells you what to do after the results come back.

You are going to have to be strong with this doctor if that's the way he thinks. Be sure they do both the FT-4 and FT-4 so we can help you dial in your med's.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Blood work done, results will be back tomorrow. I spoke to the doc and have stopped the synthroid until the labs are back. She said the atenolol is just symptom control until we get the tests back and she will restart the dose based on TSH and the T4 and 3 levels. Based on what I've read, that seems appropriate and the atenolol can be stopped once I feel better. What an experience this has been


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*What tests did you have done?*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

I hope you mean the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Hugs and hang in there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jefhrn said:


> Blood work done, results will be back tomorrow. I spoke to the doc and have stopped the synthroid until the labs are back. She said the atenolol is just symptom control until we get the tests back and she will restart the dose based on TSH and the T4 and 3 levels. Based on what I've read, that seems appropriate and the atenolol can be stopped once I feel better. What an experience this has been


Any results yet?


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

i inadvertently posted my labs in a different post but I will put them here as well. My endo and I had a long discussion and based on the results I will stay on synthroid 75mcg for a couple of weeks until symptoms are fully resolved and then tweak the synthroid dose if needed and add a divided dose of cytomel. I have started to feel better, my heart rate and palpitations are under control and the shakiness I have is subsiding. I even went to work for a half day! She said she always bases med doses on both T4 and T3, and how I feel.
TSH 1.11 range 0.4-4.50
FreeT4 1.7 range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 2.6 range 2.3-4.2


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jefhrn said:


> i inadvertently posted my labs in a different post but I will put them here as well. My endo and I had a long discussion and based on the results I will stay on synthroid 75mcg for a couple of weeks until symptoms are fully resolved and then tweak the synthroid dose if needed and add a divided dose of cytomel. I have started to feel better, my heart rate and palpitations are under control and the shakiness I have is subsiding. I even went to work for a half day! She said she always bases med doses on both T4 and T3, and how I feel.
> TSH 1.11 range 0.4-4.50
> FreeT4 1.7 range 0.8-1.8
> Free T3 2.6 range 2.3-4.2


These are labs on 88mcg?

You are not converting well. Did your doctor say anything about adding Cytomel?

When my FT-4 was high range - I felt hyper, despite my FT-3 being low like yours is. At your next lab, be prepared to ask for Cytomel or generic cytomel.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

yes, those were my test results on synthroid 88mcg. The current plan was to let me adjust to the synthroid at 75 mcg and let those hyper symptoms subside, then start on a low dose of cytomel, 2.5 mg twice a day. Then more labs so the dose can be adjusted.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Jefhrn said:


> yes, those were my test results on synthroid 88mcg. The current plan was to let me adjust to the synthroid at 75 mcg and let those hyper symptoms subside, then start on a low dose of cytomel, 2.5 mg twice a day. Then more labs so the dose can be adjusted.


Try not to stress... Things take time to settle down.

If your heart rate is in the 100s walking around that can be normal. You could be scaring yourself... But if you are really uncomfortable definetly seek relief, but also try to calm your mind.


----------

